# Budvar now available in Dubai



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

If, like me, you appreciate a finer brew you might be pleased to hear that Budvar is now available from A&E for AED160 a case (24x330ml). Curiously it has a limited 'use by' date which I also found when I bought some Pilsner Urquell from Barracuda last year but just means you need yo get through them quicker.

I haven't seen it in any bars as yet but The Rivington Grill have it (at the rather eye-watering price of AED30 a bottle). Another Czech beer, Krusovice, is now being offered at Loca (ex El Paso/Alamo).

Slainte


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sure I saw a poster in Longs bar saying they have it on a 5 for 4 bucket deal.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Really? Never been a fan of Longs but might have to pop in to see if you're right and take in a WC game.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

furryboots said:


> Really? Never been a fan of Longs but might have to pop in to see if you're right and take in a WC game.


That'd work well considering Longs is such a toilet.

-


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Urine big trouble with comments like that!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Off topic, but why oh why won't the powers that be bring in Newcastle Brown Ale? It's not a difficult thing to ask for!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Off topic, but why oh why won't the powers that be bring in Newcastle Brown Ale? It's not a difficult thing to ask for!


You can get Newcastle Brown at the Spinney's in Al Ain, in fact when going to buy some Ale yesterday for a pie it was the only thing available so one for me and one for the Beef & Ale Pie it was. It's nearly always in their selection along with Tangle Foot (Moorland I think) and Bombadier, in fact Norfolk made a random appearance recently in the form of some Adnams.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Off topic, but why oh why won't the powers that be bring in Newcastle Brown Ale? It's not a difficult thing to ask for!


Because it tastes like toilet water 

:focus:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> That'd work well considering Longs is such a toilet


I was eating upstairs and nipped in for a nightcap afterwards as I don't usually go there. After one drink I realised why.

According to a mate, in AD, you can get Newcastle Brown in Spinneys in Mussafah and High Spirits, which is next to Carre Four near Airport Road.


----------

